# USDA bans the large round hay bales



## Huge29

In a press release dated 11/23/10, the USDA announced yet another change to the agriculture industry. I am sure that you guys have seen the bales like this in your travels:








The USDA banned the large round hay bales last week after a decade long study concerning the effects of the newer pivot sprinklers resulting in teh loss of ditch lines and flood irrigation. The study found that pivots are better in not creating such excess runoff thereby spreading toxins. However, the decision was based on the livestock's nutrition results after eating the newer larger round bales. In essence, the USDA decided that the cows are not getting a square meal.


----------



## Briar Patch

-_O- -_O-

Just reduced
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=12650274&cat=98&lpid=&search=baler :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen

Hay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nock it off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dunkem

Bump--Just seen this Huge, thought it was funny.


----------

